# Help to identify shrimp



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am looking out for super tiger shrimp in Israel for my tank. 
I got this picture from someone who wants to sell this shrimp to me. 
According to that person this is super tiger shrimp. 
The color is pale because the shrimp just arrived and has been accimilated so due to stress it has 
to get back its true color. Can anyone help advice in this matter? 
Is the shrimp in the picture (link attached) Real Super Tiger Shrimp ?

http://www.aqua.org.il/forums/picture.php?albumid=1940&pictureid=17747


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Linked picture does not work.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Super tigers are rare in this part of the world, I haven't seen any available.

However, the term super tiger is a big controversial. There is a wild caught variation of tiger that's called super tiger, and there are selectively bred from regular or the wild caught.

From what I have read (since I've never seen one), super tigers have broader stripes with white lining, grow a bit bigger than regular tiger. However, like all tigers, when they are small, their colour isn't as obvious, but the stripes should be broader, much broader than regular tigers.


----------

